# Glock Mags-$13.95!



## recon (Nov 4, 2006)

Best price out there right now! Got mine. :smt023
http://www.botac.com/glockmagazines.html


----------



## westernamerican (May 28, 2007)

_*Great mag price but how about the shipping cost?*_


----------



## xl_The_Jackal_lx (Aug 1, 2007)

westernamerican said:


> _*Great mag price but how about the shipping cost?*_


That's what I'm wondering too. The mag prices are great, though. May have to grab myself a 33-round.


----------



## billt (Aug 19, 2007)

http://glocktalk.com/sitemap/topic/40226-1.html

Good luck dealing with Botach! they have a "D" rating with the BBB as well! Bill T.


----------



## billt (Aug 19, 2007)

Spend a couple dollars more and have the peace of mind with dealing with a reputable supplier. Bill T.

http://www.natchezss.com/category.cfm?category=18&brand=GL&catLevel=1


----------



## billt (Aug 19, 2007)

http://www.thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71718

More bitching about Bo Tach Tactical. Run, don't walk. Bill T.


----------

